# Graphics Contest # 17 - Starring Oscar



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Jade's (Emrldsky) new kitten _*Oscar*_










and a larger one to work from:
http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/6085/2625oscar.jpg

*
Graphic Contest rules*

_Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

"NAME OF CAT" must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 600 width in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted for 7 days.

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times._


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is my entry...I have recently been converted into a scrapbook nerd.
Hope you all like....


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Dawn - thats lovely!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

Dawn that is adorable!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Dawn, that is AWESOME!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

That is soooooo cute...and wild too.  
Great Job Eithne!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh my gosh! Oscar is in a tree. Don't believe me? See the picture below.








http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... nATree.jpg
:lol: 
Dawn & Icklemiss good job with your entries.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Dawn, I have to tell you -- I am such a tool. I was going to post something like "Dawn...his name is Oscar, not Scar..." and then I realized. *smacks self in the forehead*


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

[/img]


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I thought since Oscar is a baby kitten, then... :lol:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> I thought since Oscar is a baby kitten, then... :lol:


That is really cute.

4cats&counting good job, too. Cagnes same to you. Good job everyone.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks catlover!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

That is toooo cute Des!!!!!!! The little pasifier (sp?) his OScar's mouth is soooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Heather! :lol: :wink:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

One day left!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

DesnBaby, that picture with the dummy is just about the cutest thing I have ever seen


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Stephie said:


> DesnBaby, that picture with the dummy is just about the cutest thing I have ever seen


Dummy? :?


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> Stephie said:
> 
> 
> > DesnBaby, that picture with the dummy is just about the cutest thing I have ever seen
> ...


I'm thinking that dummy = pacifier?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok, I see!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

My entry (cutting it close to deadline, I know).


----------

